# Doomsday yada yada



## DoubleD (14/8/15)

Hey guys and girls, So I enjoy watching JasonA videos and the like on youtube and was wondering if there are more like me on this forum? Note, I'm not saying I believe in all this, I just enjoy watching it for some unknown reason, come to think of it, that's kinda creepy hahaha


----------

